# sleepy and vent pasting



## lena (Mar 13, 2017)

Hello all!
My youngish (about 8-9 months old) budgie, Noodle, has become very sleepy and fluffy all the time. He still eats and drinks, but as soon as he has finished jumping around the cage hes immediately fluffs up again. Even if (he's not exactly tame) you go up to the cage and _make_ him move around, he just perches and fluffs again.
He also has a slightly pasted vent. I know this is an immediate cause for concern and action but there are no avian-specific vets in my area at all, in order to get to one I would either have to drive for 6+ hours or fly. 
Are there any tips available for what to do in the mean time, until we get him to a normal vet?

-Lena


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Keep Noodle warm and give him Guardian Angel or Pedialyte. You can use it in place of his regular water.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

The Guardian Angel/Pedialyte will help balance his electrolytes. It should encourage him to drink more which should help with the pasting of the vent.

Are you able to easily handle Noodle?
If there is a build up of fecal matter around his vent area, use a cloth or cotton ball soaked in warm (not hot) water to loosen and remove it.

Wishing little Noodle a full and speedy recovery!*


----------



## lena (Mar 13, 2017)

FaeryBee said:


> *Keep Noodle warm and give him Guardian Angel or Pedialyte. You can use it in place of his regular water.
> 
> http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I will do this immediately! will it matter if the other budgie in the cage eats the electrolyte millet as well? or should I have them separated? 
I'm not able to _easily_ handle Noodle but I can pick him up if its absolutely necessary, but I would rather not stress him too much? or should I clean his vent as soon as possible?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Lena  I hope Noodle feels better soon! 

It is perfectly fine for the other budgie if he has some of the electrolyte millet, it won't hurt him. 

I would give Noodle some time to see if he eats some millet and drinks a bit more, which may help him pass his stools. If after a bit, he doesn't look any cleaner, then it may be necessary to pick him up and clean him off a bit.


----------



## lena (Mar 13, 2017)

StarlingWings said:


> Hi Lena  I hope Noodle feels better soon!
> 
> It is perfectly fine for the other budgie if he has some of the electrolyte millet, it won't hurt him.
> 
> I would give Noodle some time to see if he eats some millet and drinks a bit more, which may help him pass his stools. If after a bit, he doesn't look any cleaner, then it may be necessary to pick him up and clean him off a bit.


Put the millet into his cage a few hours ago and both Noodle and Jojo seem to be enjoying it  I will monitor Noodle closely for the next few days and will clean his vent if it doesn't get any better
Thank you for your help, 
-Lena <3


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you are using the pedialyte soaked millet, then be sure to use regular water in the water dish.

Please be sure to update us with regard to how Noodle is doing.*


----------



## lena (Mar 13, 2017)

FaeryBee said:


> *If you are using the pedialyte soaked millet, then be sure to use regular water in the water dish.
> 
> Please be sure to update us with regard to how Noodle is doing.*


i'm so sorry for the long break, we were out of wifi for a while

with the electrolyte soaked millet, Noodle really perked up but was still a little sleepy and puffed up. I kept a new batch in the cage for a few days and Jojo enjoyed it too, however now that I've taken it out, Noodle has returned to being lethargic and fluffed, although his vent pasting has decreased, it's still there a tiny bit. Noodle is still eating his normal seed and fresh greens and such, but i am worried about putting the millet back in the cage as i do not want Noodle to get unhealthy off it, or for Jojo to get fat from eating it too.

Any tips on what I could do? It there another way to have the electrolyte in the cage? for example, in the water?

Thank you all so much for your help to far,
-Lena


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, you can use the pedialyte instead of regular water but using it is NOT a cure for his illness. 
The pedialyte only helps to ensure he is eating and drinking.

Since Noodle has been ill for several days, you really do need to have him seen by a vet for a proper diagnosis and treatment plan as soon as possible.*


----------



## lena (Mar 13, 2017)

FaeryBee said:


> *Yes, you can use the pedialyte instead of regular water but using it is NOT a cure for his illness.
> The pedialyte only helps to ensure he is eating and drinking.
> 
> Since Noodle has been ill for several days, you really do need to have him seen by a vet for a proper diagnosis and treatment plan as soon as possible.*


Thank you! yes- I am still working on finding a vet who knows even the smallest amount about birds. I was doing some research today and cam across information about budgies who have low blood sugar, is it at all possible that Noodle has this? Anyway, I will get him to a general vet asap 

-Lena <3


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Perhaps these will help you.
At the very least, you can contact them for references if necessary.

New Zealand Pet Doctors

Hamilton Veterinary Services*


----------



## lena (Mar 13, 2017)

FaeryBee said:


> *Perhaps these will help you.
> At the very least, you can contact them for references if necessary.
> 
> New Zealand Pet Doctors
> ...


I picked Noodle up last night, and found that he was very skinny, breast bone protruding a lot more than when I handled Jojo, even though he eats probably more than Jojo. This has just sparked my concern even more and I think I will actually call my local vet, and see if they know if they can help Noodle, before having to pay the $60ish dollars to get him looked at. 
Thank you all so so much in helping me with Noodle, it really means a lot and I am hoping for him to get better quickly! <3

-Lena


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*He is going to need to be seen by a vet to be properly diagnosed. Regular vets can sometimes consult with Avian Vets via phone, email or Skype if necessary.

It sounds as though Norman needs to be checked for AGY and the sooner you get this done the better chance he will have of recovering.

Delaying treatment for a budgie is never recommended. Budgies hide illness and by the time you realize they are sick they are generally very ill.*


----------



## lena (Mar 13, 2017)

i just googled the condition and Noodle's symptoms match almost all of those listed. Thank you. Will book a vet appointment immediately

-Lena


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so glad you are booking an appointment right away. :thumbsup:

Please take a look at these articles as well:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/333842-avian-gastric-yeast.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/314538-megabacteria-budgerigars.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...orhabdus-budgerigars-avian-gastric-yeast.html

I'll be looking forward to your update on Norman's condition in this thread after his appointment.

Best wishes!*


----------



## lena (Mar 13, 2017)

It is currently Saturday, the vet doesn't open again until Monday and I may not be able to get a space for an appointment then. 
I am becoming increasingly worried that he won't even make it till then, I fear I didn't realize the severity of his condition and it'll be too late.
Do you have any suggestions as what I could do in the mean time, until the appointment? I exchanged their water for the electrolyte solution and hopefully it will keep Noodle stable until an appointment can be booked.
As the articles say that there may not actually be a 100% cure for AGY, I want to make Noodle as comfortable as possible if he is going to pass away. It is such a sad thing, I am extremely upset that Noodle may be suffering from it, but am praying the vet will be able to do something. 

Thank you,
-Lena


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is very important he eat, so give him millet spray and let him eat that. 
Offer egg food as well.
Give him lots of love and attention this weekend.

When you call the vet, stress that you believe Noodle may have AGY and you are very concerned about his condition at this time. It's important you make it very clear to the people that he needs to be seen right away.

Think positive thoughts and visualize the outcome as you want it to be. 
Don't give in to negativity. 
Noodle will pick-up on your emotions.

My prayers and thoughts are with you and Noodle. :hug:*


----------



## lena (Mar 13, 2017)

Thank you very much, I will keep him well fed and as comfortable as possible, and I think I saw a recipe for the egg food on here somewhere, I will look around for it. I will come back on after the vet appointment and update you, but it may be a bit after as our WiFi is being very temperamental at the moment so we are getting some people in to fix it. 
But I promise to can back and post an update as soon as I can <3

-Lena


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Egg food is very easy.

Hard boil an egg and mash it up very fine.

Various options include adding chopped vegetables, cooked quinoa (rinse it several times very carefully before cooking), and/or flax seed.

You can also buy commercially prepared dried egg food.*


----------



## lena (Mar 13, 2017)

Thank you! i will make that tonight

I called the vet to book an appointment, but as it is a very small town vet, they have no avian vets available, but when I described Noodle's symptoms they said it sounded a lot like she just had worms. I am very uncertain about this, but as we already have Ivomec available to use, the vet suggested to put that into Noodle's water, and if that doesn't do anything within a few days then to book an appointment. I am unsure as to what to do, as if it is only worms then I would rather not spend $60-$80 on an appointment to be told the same thing as on the phone. I googled worms in budgies and the symptoms match Noodle's exactly, especially as he used to peck seeds from the cage floor and may have picked them up from Jojo's poop if he has them too. However, AGY symptoms are basically exactly the same. As the vets don't seem to be able to do anything, I would rather treat Noodle for worms and see what happens and then take him to the vet. It sounds like if he has AGY he may have to be put down but I am unsure. I think a vet appointment will be best, but possibly not the most practical with my current financial state (regarding that, I saw a post somewhere about starting a budgie-health fund and will begin that immediately so that vet visits aren't debatable.)

-Lena


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Do the treatment for the worms first.
Hopefully that will take care of the problem.

Once you've finished with the administration of the medication for the worms, I would suggest you start a regimen of Sodium Benzoate in your birds' water for at least 30 days.

I use a Sodium Benzoate regimen two or three times per year for my birds as a preventative measure to help prevent AGY.

You can find the information about it in one of the links I included for you below.*


----------



## MidnightIris (Sep 14, 2013)

I really hope Noodle feels better soon. In the mean time book the appointment for a few days from now to see if the wormer helps, then if not you can cancel the appointment instead of waiting for one again if you need it.


----------



## lena (Mar 13, 2017)

Thank you, I will follow up with a sodium benzoate treatment. 
The ivomec seems to be working all ready and I am wondering if both Noodle and Jojo had mites and/or worms because this morning they were cleaning themselves much more than usual and cleaning their feet a lot as well, maybe getting rid of dead mites? I'm not sure if that's how it works but Noodle seems to be a lot more active so hopefully he is recovering. Will keep you updated 

-Lena :clearwing 2:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks for the update.
I'm keeping my fingers crossed that Noodle will soon be back to 100%!*


----------



## lena (Mar 13, 2017)

Good news!
Noodle seems more back to his old self, chirping and much more active, playing with toys and chewing his calcium bells and cuttlefish. He is still quite sleepy but much much less so, and is till very skinny but I am trying to feed him lots of fattier foods so hopefully he will start gaining weight again!

-Lena


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear Noodle is doing better.
I would recommend you follow up with the Sodium Benzoate regimen.

Be sure that Noodle gets egg food at least twice a week in addition to his high quality seed mix, pellets and vegetables.

Best wishes!*


----------



## lena (Mar 13, 2017)

i gave him egg food yesterday and he was completely uninterested in it, just picking out the veges :/ I give him and Jojo fresh veges like broccoli, carrot, lettuce and spinach every day, along with a millet spray once every few days and sunflower seeds in their seed tray. I am not sure where to purchase the sodium benzoate but will look around for it 
-Lena


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sodium Benzoate is available through Amazon.com in the US.

The product linked below is the one I use:

https://www.amazon.com/FLAVORSandCO...10&sr=8-2&keywords=sodium+benzoate+food+grade

You can start off doing a Google Search to see if you can easily locate food grade Sodium Benzoate in your location.

Best wishes!*


----------



## lena (Mar 13, 2017)

hello all
i know it has been a while since this thread was active, but as i gained so much help through this thread i thought i'd update it.

I am very sorry to announce the news that Noodle passed away a few nights ago.
We took him to the vet, who didn't really do anything but suggest ivomec as a de-wormer, which i had already treated Noodle for, and gave lots of tips for Noodle's diet that I was already following. The vet said he couldn't see anything out of the ordinary apart from Noodle's skinniness and diarrhoea. 
I repeated the ivomec treatment via the vet's instructions and increased Noodle's vege intake but sadly nothing changed.

I am extremely upset to have lost such a young budgie, but I think the problem may have been something to do with Noodle's breeding as in the pet shop i saw one of his siblings had a clubbed foot and the other looked near-death. The pet shop was very reputable and I am wondering if it was the breeder, possibly inbreeding the birds for their unique colour (both the clubbed-foot and very ill looking birds were a unique purple colour and Noodle was a beautiful purpley-turquoise.)
Or maybe i did something wrong from the start. 
I am glad Noodle saw the vet, even though the vet could not do or prescribe anything. 

Anyway, thank you endlessly for you help and expertise through this journey, i'm sorry it had to end so sadly. Things were looking up for a bit there.
R.I.P Noodle, you will be with me forever <3 :grey:

-Lena


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lena,

I'm very sorry for your loss of Noodle.
If you would like to make a memorial or tribute thread honoring his life, your may do so in the In Memory section of the forum.

Fly high, soar free sweet Noodle; rest peacefully now little one.*


----------

